# This just won't go away......



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=104009

although i am sure someone will quote snopes and say it just isn't so...


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

It shouldn't go away!

This might be BHO's exit strategy for Iraq and Afghanistan. No one will deploy with out a "Commander in Chief".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had just heard it was going to court a couple of days ago, then noticed on The Drudge Report today that they won the case. Very interesting. I hope that proves to some people that this isn't just partisan bickering.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

"Deception".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> "Deception".


Not only for that reason 4CurlRedleg. Yesterday the news had a piece about how Wall Street owns the government. They talked about how they used the government to take our money. They see Obama as a front for the people with the money and the power. That fits hand in hand with "Deception" also.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This morning on the Drudge Report:



> Retired general, lieutenant colonel join reservist's lawsuit over Obama's birth status


For the story: http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/news/story/778482.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

another interesting video


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

One does not have to believe or not believe that our current sitting Pres is legally entitled to be their to see a pattern regarding this issue of avoidance by BHO!

The Certificate of Live Birth issued by Hawaii or any other state does not meet all requirements of legal documentation. It does however meet requirements for some.

So to fully understand this issue, ask yourself, why would BHO spend close to $11 million in fighting and blocking anyone from seeing an original or certified copy of an original BC?

In all the other cases, standing of merit have been the reasons for the cases being dismissed. However in this case, even though the Major has been relieved of duty responsibility, his objection still is a valid reason to pursue the case as is with the others. The potential for deployment or recall remains.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> So to fully understand this issue, ask yourself, why would BHO spend close to $11 million in fighting and blocking anyone from seeing an original or certified copy of an original BC?


i'll take a shot at the answer....there isn't one.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

The way I understand the issue is the Major involved is a Reservist who volunteered for deployment. As a Reservist who volunteered, he is also able to withdraw his volunteer request up to the actual day of deployment.
No court filing necessary under those circumstances.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Lil Sand Bay said:



> The way I understand the issue is the Major involved is a Reservist who volunteered for deployment. As a Reservist who volunteered, he is also able to withdraw his volunteer request up to the actual day of deployment.
> No court filing necessary under those circumstances.


So you think he should have waited until after he was deployed to file a court hearing? :huh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lil Sand Bay said:


> The way I understand the issue is the Major involved is a Reservist who volunteered for deployment. As a Reservist who volunteered, he is also able to withdraw his volunteer request up to the actual day of deployment.
> No court filing necessary under those circumstances.


That's of no importance, and simply distracts from the real question. The real and important question is: where is the official full birth records of Obama?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Lil Sand, the issue is not about his right to withdrawn, the issue is about his following orders of someone who may very well not be legally entitled to issue those orders! The media and the left have attempted to make this into an issue of a soldier unwilling to serve his country and are attempting to paint him as a coward.

That is not the case at all! I will dig around and provide a link to the complaint filed and the arguments made regarding the relief they are seeking in this action. Once you read the filing you I think will understand what is going on and is at stake for him or any other soldier abroad.

With evidence in place, from the head of state of Kenya publicly claiming NObama was born in that country and they are currently making plans to erect a marker to commemorate it. To the fact that his father was here on a student visa from Kenya which was at the time a British colony thus making his father a British citizen. Then look at the statue which is very clear in regards to who can or cannot serve as President of the US. There is enough evidence to put on trial any soldier or officer of the US military and convict them of war crimes or acting without proper authority.

Like I said, you can understand this once you read the filing as they do a good job of laying it out.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I called no one a coward. 
Simply put Maj. Cook, as a reservist, volunteered for active deployment on 5/8/09 and received his order on 6/9/09. At any time prior to that he could have simply had those orders cancelled, or refused to deploy and have the case heard at a General Court martial under the UCMJ, rather then filing in a Fed Dist. Court. The question remains, if Maj. Cook were not going to deploy for his stated reason... why then, volunteer on 5/8/09? Certainly he must have been aware that Obama had been the President for months by then. He couldn't have missed it... it's been in all the papers and media.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

lil Sand Take the time to read this. It is not simply put as you are attempting to frame it.

http://www.orlytaitzesq.com/blog1/?p=3120

I did not say you where calling him a coward. I said the media and the left where attempting to make it such. Divert and deflect!!!!!!

I fully understand he had other recourse in regards to deployment, however once you read the filing it will make it clear that simply not going does not provide the relief he deems necessary as an officer of the US Military which his first oath is to that of the Constitution.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I did not say you where calling him a coward.


I didn't see that either.

It looks like this case is very important. It not only affects this man, but every soldier deployed around the world. If Obama is not legally president then what it boils down to is that by chain of command these soldiers have no legal orders to do anything. We need this solved and like Obama says "fast".

It also looks as if he is already facing retribution.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Some of you conservatives are as bad as the libs who still haven't gotten over the Bush/Gore election. Get over it. Obama is a our president.

I am amazed at how folks won't let this go. I am also amazed at how many people continue to buy into the wacko propaganda that a birth certificate does not exist.

Check this out from August of 2008: http://www.factcheck.org/elections-2008/born_in_the_usa.html.

According to FactCheck.org, Obama has produced an orignal copy of his birth certificate. FactCheck staff touched it, saw it, and verified that it is authentic.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

do you really think the truth is always available on the net or at fact check?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Big Daddy, You might want to look at the document that Factcheck is referring to. It is nothing more than a COLB which is not an original or certified copy which for anyone who has ever went through a FBI security screen will tell you does not meet their requirements as legal documentation.

Like I said a long time back, one does not have to believe or not believe he is legally eligible to serve to understand why this does not go away. In all the other cases, the plaintiffs did not have merit to seek relief and the courts dismissed the cases. This one is going to be a bit harder for them to dismiss because of the Oath the officers take which is first to protect the Constitution!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Did you guys read this paragraph relating to the statement from Hawaii's state health director?:



> Fukino said she has "personally seen and verified that the Hawaii State Department of Health has Sen. Obama's original birth certificate on record in accordance with state policies and procedures."


According to this, there is an orignal birth certificate on file with the Hawaiian government, not a certificate of live birth. She has reviewed the records and confirmed that Obama was born in Honolulu.

What else do you want? Do want an eye witness account from a witness that saw him pop out of his mama's crotch?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

funny? where can i see a copy of this certificate? why has Obama spent millions covering this up and deflecting investigation? why have so many people filed suits to make him produce said document and why has he not produced it to this day? we need some answers here......fact check u say?

would that work in court?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Fukino said she has "personally seen


I want a lot more than Fukino's word on it. That has to be a joke. Your not serious are you?

Why would he spend so much money hiding the original and legal document if it exists.

Remember, there are also people who I think have as good a reputation as Fukino who say he was born in Kenya. I don't believe either one. I want proof positive. Is that to much to ask?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Plainsman:

The statement was made by the director of the Hawaii State Department of Health. If this was a clerk, I might question it, but it is the agency director. Would you feel better if it was Hawaii's attorney general or governor?

When Al Jaeger rules that a petition is valid on an initiated measure, do you take his word for it? When Terry Steinwand says that deer herds in ND have tested negative for CWD do you take his word for it? When Terry Dwelle (director ND Department of Health) says that no unacceptable levels of nitrates or pesticides have been found in drinking water, do you believe him? Sure you do, and you do because you recognize that these are director-level officials that have sworn to enforce the laws that they oversee.

You ask whether it is too much to ask to see the document. Nope, you have the right to ask. However, it is a closed record, and government of Hawaii is under no obligation to produce it no matter how loud you scream.

Obama is under no obligation to produce it either. If you knocked on my door and demanded to see my birth certificate, I'll tell you to take a leap. I don't have anything to hide, but I am not inclined to produce any private document or record until I am ordered to do so. I'm funny that way with my personal liberties.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Obama is under no obligation to produce it either.


Then what good is our constitution? That's the whole point. He is under obligation to provide proof of natural born citizen. Until he does he is in conflict with the constitution.

It's not that I believe all those other people you listed, it's that it isn't nearly as important as my freedom. Also, they are not a bunch of power hungry people. Further, they don't associate with the people Obama does. Additionally I would ask for proof if they want to run for president.

It's like counterfeit money BigDaddy. If someone pays you with a counterfeit $1 you don't worry that much. However, if they hand you a $10,000 bill ( I think that's the largest) would you check it out a little? I can't believe your still defending Obama.

Oh, ans since everyone he associated with in Chicago apparently is on the take why would I trust the guy in Hawaii?

Say, by that same measure did you believe everything Bush said? How about this: did you believe those officials in Texas that said Bush was not AWOL from the National Guard, or did you believe Dan Blather?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Obama is under no obligation to produce it either. If you knocked on my door and demanded to see my birth certificate, I'll tell you to take a leap. I don't have anything to hide, but I am not inclined to produce any private document or record until I am ordered to do so. I'm funny that way with my personal liberties.


funny, i guess i always expect to raise the bar a little more on the guy who is goinig to run the whole damn country for 4 years...you??


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Big Daddy, Fukino's statement is relevant only in that it goes to show there is an actual BC which has yet to be determined as original on file. You really need to stop and think about this for a moment.

You or I apply for a job, we then are required to produce a BC and SSN to obtain the job. You have neither in your possession so you ask the appropriate agencies to provide them. Will your future employer take a letter from the head of the SS dept stating they have seen the original and here is the numbers. Then the state agency sends a letter stating the same thing regarding your BC. Do you think your future employer will take them as legal proof?

This is what is so bizarre about this, even if he wants to keep the info private, he could have put this all to bed and made it go away a long time ago simply by releasing it to the courts.

So to address your comments concerning heads of Dept. lets look at the G&F and your example of CWD. If Terry says the state is CWD free, he does so based on testing results which are open to the public for review. Al giving his opinion also is done with all of the material available to the public. Complete transparency. However, the AG opinions are not law, they are an opinion of the law and can be challenged and have been challenged in the past.

Case in point where fines levied by Home Rule Charter cities in ND. Even though he felt they where outside the law, it took a Judges ruling to force the city of Fargo to conform. He also has issued opinions as have other AG that have been found to be wrong by a Judge based on law.

So a figurehead in a Dept does not constitute proof simply by their statement!!!!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

funny this should come up...again. 



> Chris Matthews Wrong on Obama Birth Certificate
> 
> Wednesday, July 22, 2009 6:33 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Hard to refute the charges without the documents.

Deception.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Hard to refute the charges without the documents.
> 
> Deception.


yeah, so much for his famous promise of transparency, what a joke!


----------

